# Shama's Christmas 2021 Photos



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Merry Belated Christmas! Below are some of my favorite photos of Shama from this Christmas season. There are more on Instagram (@shamamama15). I think I'm going to have to figure out how to post pictures from my phone. Now that I'm used to Instagram, it seems really time consuming to copy my photos from my phone to my computer then edit the photos to crop them and shrink them down, then post them. Are you people posting to this forum from your phone? Is it easy to do?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And the rest ... (The green toy in the last photo is the only present she received this year!)


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Such a pretty girl! I only really use my phone for the forum….. this is how I add photos, using this button (circled below) and selecting drop image—>photo library.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

LWalks said:


> Such a pretty girl! I only really use my phone for the forum….. this is how I add photos, using this button (circled below) and selecting drop image—>photo library.


Thanks, Lisa! I will have to conduct an experiment ...

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Shama looks gorgeous.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> Shama looks gorgeous.


Thank you, BoosDad! (We have not yet heard from the organizers of the Cutest Pet contest. They said the winner would be notified around January 5 ...)

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Shama never disappoints with her modeling abilities! Beautiful as always! ❤


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Are your photos on your phone already or do you use a separate camera? I think it’s much easier to post photos now than it used to be, at least from iOS. I’m more of an IG browser than a poster so I don’t know the details, but if you use Instagram to edit your photos you can save a copy to your phone. I’m not sure if it’s the original size, but when I select a photo to upload to the forum it asks what size and scales it automatically anyway. DD uses Instagram to edit and add filters without posting them and they automatically save to her camera roll on iOS.

I definitely think that anyone who was confused or overwhelmed trying to post pictures from their phone in the past should give it a second chance  Havanese pictures spread so much happiness!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Havanese pictures spread so much happiness!


👍 🌞


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Shama, you are so beautiful! The little red dress is precious and I love the denim jacket!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Are your photos on your phone already or do you use a separate camera? I think it’s much easier to post photos now than it used to be, at least from iOS. I’m more of an IG browser than a poster so I don’t know the details, but if you use Instagram to edit your photos you can save a copy to your phone. I’m not sure if it’s the original size, but when I select a photo to upload to the forum it asks what size and scales it automatically anyway. DD uses Instagram to edit and add filters without posting them and they automatically save to her camera roll on iOS.
> 
> I definitely think that anyone who was confused or overwhelmed trying to post pictures from their phone in the past should give it a second chance  Havanese pictures spread so much happiness!


I used my phone to post a cartoon in the FUNNIES TO PASS THE TIME thread (post #849, to be exact), and it WORKED! My new plan now is to post the photos from my phone but then edit the post on my computer (PC) in order to type my text. Thanks, EvaE1izabeth! (BTW, I have never edited my photos in Instagram. I always edit them in an app called Polish.)

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------

